# Leather conditioner



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I am looking for leather conditioner but I'm not sure which one is better? What brands / kinds do you recommend?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Leather New ... avoid it. I hate it. It's sticky, makes your tack sticky, dyes light tack, molds fast ... just don't use Leather New. It's horrible. 

I really don't like any of the liquid type of conditioners. They just get a little messy. I like the more ... creams? I use Fieblings (sp?) Saddle Soap, in the little round tin. You can get em at TSC  Makes tack supple, soft, and doesn't mold


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Fiebing's Aussie

Best I've used and I've used lots (Lexol, Dr Johnson, Connolly, neatsfoot oil, etc, etc)

Fiebing - LEATHER & BOOT CARE, LEATHER CARE, Aussie Leather Conditioner


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I love Effax (Effax Leder Balsam | Dover Saddlery). Not just a great conditioner, but has awesome smell too (coconut).


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Ray Holes saddle butter.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Ray Holes Leather Care Products include Saddle Butter, Vaquero Rawhide Cream, Chap Wax and Dri-Boot


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I worked in the restoration of library materials, (very old) many of the books had leather bindings. The only product we used on them was Lexol's Conditioner as it is neutral, being neither acidic nor alkaline.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

It's kinda hard to find, but I've had good luck with Bickmore products Bickmore, Horse Products, Leather Care, Equine Health Care, Hat Care, Horse Grooming


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like Carr Day Martin Belvoir Leather Balsam, Effax Leder Balsam and Effax Leder Soft. The Effax Leder Soft is a lighter oil, the other 2 are deeper conditioning balms.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I LOVE my Skidmore's leather cream. Made my cheap, crappy made-in-India bridle actually soft! :shock:


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm a Passier Lederbalsam - Leather Care from SmartPak Equine fan all the way!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the good suggestions  Can't wait to try some of them out!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> i'm a Passier Lederbalsam - Leather Care from SmartPak Equine fan all the way!


I second the Passier Lederbalsam.

I apply it a little differently from the instructions. I apply it with my fingertips and get good and messy. I find the heat from my hands helps to get it to soak into every pore and nook and cranny. For dry leather, I apply extra, and let it sit for 24 hours before wiping off the excess. Lovely stuff.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

freia said:


> I second the Passier Lederbalsam.
> 
> I apply it a little differently from the instructions. I apply it with my fingertips and get good and messy. I find the heat from my hands helps to get it to soak into every pore and nook and cranny. For dry leather, I apply extra, and let it sit for 24 hours before wiping off the excess. Lovely stuff.


oh i should have said that! i do the exact same thing and it really does make a difference as to how well the leather will soak it up.


----------



## lindseybransford (May 21, 2012)

i used neatsfoot oil, but i have to say, i wasnt to to to impressed. Thats the only thing ive used thought


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

freia said:


> I second the Passier Lederbalsam.
> 
> I apply it a little differently from the instructions. I apply it with my fingertips and get good and messy. I find the heat from my hands helps to get it to soak into every pore and nook and cranny. For dry leather, I apply extra, and let it sit for 24 hours before wiping off the excess. Lovely stuff.


Yep I do the same thing. And it makes your hands softer too  You can really get it into the nooks and crannies using your fingers.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I love Rudy's Tack and Saddle Conditioner. It has a funny smell too it, but it does a wonderful job. My tack is soft, supple, and looks great. My friend's can't believe how clean my tack looks after using just Rudy's.

You can usually find it at any tack store but here's what it looks like:Amazon.com: Rudy's Tack and Saddle Conditioner: Everything Else


----------

